# 2012 Deep Sea Blue Pearl Audi A3 Quattro Build Thread



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Took down my posts on the build thread. My way of finding closure with this build. Thanks for reading and posting.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*What is Mad Max doing here?*

Post removed.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Car is looking good :thumbup: Let's meet up and do some more mountain laps soon.


----------



## 2.0T Dan (Aug 14, 2012)

*Nice build & car*

Knew I saw this car somewhere :thumbup:


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*One Take*

Post removed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

looks clean - good list of mods.

SUB'd


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

Your car is coming along nicely! Good job getting that rear subframe kit installed, sounds like it wasn't a huge pain in the butt, and glad it was something you could install yourself :thumbup:

Once you get that alignment, we need to get out to an open lapping day again and see how your chassis has changed.

Can't wait to start digging in to that 2.5L engine!!


----------



## neu318 (Feb 18, 2003)

Good DIY on the rear collar install. I had held off on purchasing it cause it sounded difficult to do.


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

Nice looking build :thumbup:


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice work on the DIY subframe kit. Looks like I now have another suspension mod to add to the list for next spring. My wallet hates you Kyle! :laugh:


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

A3-Owner said:


> Thanks CarNut84GTi. You have a great forum name. I loved my 84 Rabbit GTI. Black with red pin stripes. Crank sunroof. AC was 55 and vented triangle windows. I wish I had that car back so much.


Thanks! Yeah, mines white with the blue interior. My dad bought it new so I'll never get rid of it


----------



## CarNut84GTi (Oct 2, 2002)

A3-Owner said:


> Got the low coolant message today. I checked the oil coolant reservoir and saw it had a chocolate looking gunk in it. It smells of oil so it seems I have oil in the coolant. I checked the oil cap and didn't see any sign of coolant in the oil. I pulled out the coils and plugs and I didn't see any moisture or coolant in the cylinders. The car runs great and no white smoke coming out the tail pipe. I am really hoping it is the oil cooler that is on top of the transmission that is leaking and the oil is rising up to the coolant reservoir. Getting the car towed tomorrow to the shop and praying I don't have a blown head gasket or crack head or block.


That's never a fun thing to see, hope it's nothing major


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Glad to hear you got the car back from BW:thumbup:
You still planning on going to Euros On The Peak?


----------



## LAXbros32 (Aug 23, 2016)

Very clean build!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Glad to hear you have the car back on the road again. Are you planning on doing a half or full day at HPR? I'm pretty sure I will be doing a half day. I want to take a lap in the car so I can check out that LSD and the new suspension goodies.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Glad to hear you have the car back on the road again. Are you planning on doing a half or full day at HPR? I'm pretty sure I will be doing a half day. I want to take a lap in the car so I can check out that LSD and the new suspension goodies.


I am planning on a half day like you. What were you thinking, morning or afternoon?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

:thumbup: cant wait for the track update


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm probably going to do the morning session again.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

I saw you ordered the rear lsd.... I'm really jealous about that. Can't justify it with the work I plan on doing over the winter. You'll have to let us know how it works out.


----------



## MaysEffect (Aug 18, 2013)

A note about the PSS10’s. Seems to be a lot of hit and miss with the setup ppl have with this kit for our platform. But overall the answer isn't more shock damping but more spring rate. The springs are way too soft. It may not be as big as a problem for the slightly lighter 4cylinder models, but on the vr6 models the kit really has a hard time managing weight. Stiffening the shock may help momentarily but you are decreasing reliability and increasing the chances of hysteresis and heat build up. It seems you have your ride height set pretty high which is alot safer so this may be the reason you aren't noticing too many issues as the preload is much higher. 

Good luck with the rest of progress :thumbup:.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Huh? Didn't know there was a new update out. I will have to stop by BlueWater and get that done. Also why are you getting rid of your catch can?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Was the GTX just too much hassle/maintenance or did you miss the lower power band too much?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> I got use to the power and I can't get more power without W/M or some one comes out with a new HPFP. The GTX kit was not much hassle. I am kinda being vague about going stock on purpose. I have plans but want it to be a surprise if I can pull it off.


"Stock engine" that came in an 8P A3? Or "stock engine" that came in the 8P platform in general *cough*2.5T*cough*?


----------



## Hawkman312 (Nov 4, 2016)

A3-Owner said:


> I ran through the numbers for the swap with my mechanic and the cost surprised me. I knew it was going to be high but I didn't realize how high.


So uh.... how high are we talking?


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Hawkman312 said:


> So uh.... how high are we talking?


Engine with rods, pistons, bearings, head studs, race cams and CNC'd head with larger valves is about 12K-15K. You can order a motor like this from Integrated Engineering or have a garage assemble it for you. 

A turbo kit can go from 3K to 8K depending on the turbo and manifolds.

Wiring can be 30+ hours of labor because it is a lot of work.

Pulling a motor is 6+ hours on the books.

Getting the motor installed and getting all of the secondary systems working takes time.

Getting the right tubes and hoses and connected takes time.

Engine software and any custom coding that needs to be done.

Fueling has to be a custom setup for port injection.

With all that said you can easily start pushing into the upper 20s and lower 30s.

That makes a great down payment on a house, a hellcat or corvette, etc.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> I purchased the Porsche Boxster Non S 4 pot Brembo front calipers and the Apikol bracket and mounting hardware. Going with the Not Quite So Big Brake Kit or NQSBBK instead of a full BBK. A friend got the Wilwood kit and that is a 6 pot setup for 1700. That is a great kit to fit on 17s. I decided to go with a more economical kit that greatly improves the braking ability of this car. The parts are on their way and I will do a test fit to see how my Enkei summer wheels fit with them.
> 
> I ordered wheel center cap covers from Ebay for 50 dollars. Tired of the seeing the rust covered center wheel hubs through my Enkei wheels.
> 
> I ordered a larger DSG oil cooler for about 50 dollars. It has more fins over the stock cooler and this larger one comes from the TT RS DSGs. It may not due much but everything helps.


I'm sure you've read up on the NQSBBK, but you will probably want to swap the crossover tubes and bleeders (I believe the crossover tubes have to be swapped between the calipers) so that the smaller piston is leading and the bleeders are at the top. If you're buying used calipers, be really careful when you go to break those crossover tubes loose in particular as they like to gall out the threads in the aluminum calipers. I'd use some penetrating oil and lightly hammer on a line wrench to break them loose as opposed to just cranking on them - a lesson I learned the hard way. A great and very capable setup IMO, with tons of great pad options. Oh yeah, and hopefully you got the mounting hardware from Apikol as well because you will need the shorter caliper mounting bolts otherwise they will bottom out against the carrier bolts.

I'm interested to hear your experience with that DSG oil cooler too...it just replaces the stock piece that bolts to the top of the DSG and circulates coolant through it to cool the DSG oil?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> You make good points. I did read about the crossover tubes and positioning. I am glad I am not blazing new territory with these calipers. I ordered re-manufactured ones which I take it they have been cleaned up and have been restored. I will see when I get them.
> 
> Apikol is only about 25 miles from my house so I have talked to them about this brake setup. I did order their mounting hardware with the bolts they offer.
> 
> ...


Did you get the Centric remans? They should be pretty much good to go but they may have a pretty heavy powdercoat on them, and typically they just powdercoat right over the crossover tubes...in which case it can be really tough to get them loose without damaging them. You can get replacements from ECS but be prepared to pay that Porsche tax - they're not cheap. The guy who pioneered the "NQSBBK" refurbishes the calipers and he switches everything around before having them coated - but he's in the UK. Good luck with the conversion, it will be worth it in the end, and if I can be of any help just let me know!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> Thanks for the offer of help. That is appreciated!
> 
> I got Cardone Reman claipers through Rock Auto.
> A-1 CARDONE 192061 {#98635142103} Reman. Friction Choice Caliper w/Installation Hardware
> ...


Looks like Parts.com has the crossover tubes for $35 each. The pictures on Rock Auto of the calipers look like they are bare (not coated or painted) and sans-crossover tubes.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A3-Owner said:


> Thinking about these also:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MK_II-TTRS-2.5T/Braking/Cooling/Ducts/
> 
> The moderator of Golfmk6 says they fit well onto Passat aluminum control arms which are installed on my car. I have found them for 50 a piece on other sites.


Funny I was just looking at these Sunday night after I got home from the track. I'm just not sure how well they will mount up on stock control arms. I would have no problem buying a set, cutting them to fit and/or ruining them in the process if they were cheaper.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn 28lbs! Way to ditch the anchor!:laugh: We will have to meet up soon and go for a drive so I an check out the car. I just had them(BW)adjust my ride height last week. They did a great job. Now I'm going to have to add those bushings to my ever growing list. Did you install the bushings or did you have Ben do them?


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

AngryGiraffe said:


> Damn 28lbs! Way to ditch the anchor!:laugh: We will have to meet up soon and go for a drive so I an check out the car. I just had them(BW)adjust my ride height last week. They did a great job. Now I'm going to have to add those bushings to my ever growing list. Did you install the bushings or did you have Ben do them?


That boat anchor was like 4 HP gained back with a weight/HP ratio I guess . I was driving home and was thinking we need to go for a mountain drive. I have found that Squall Pass late at night on a weekend is great. No cyclists and few cars and no cops. If you want I can go this weekend or the next. Think it over.

BW did a great job on my ride height also. I had BW install the bushings. It ended up that Ryan had to use an impact gun and getting the stock rubber bushings out caused the bushings to start to melt. That is how tough they were in there. Since it was their product I let them do that work. You can get them pre fitted from 034 but in the end the price is about the same. 

https://store.034motorsport.com/sph...a-gti-r-8j-8p-audi-a3-s3-rs3-tt-tts-ttrs.html

Is it possible to fall in love with a car again? I think I have. The car still moves with 0-60 coming in 3.8 seconds but the suspension being just right is so awesome. The car absorbs bumps much better with the right height and dampening. It is getting closer and closer to Jaryd's GTI in feel.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> I got word the cross over tubes are on back order and no ETA when they will get more.
> 
> New work done to the car-
> Blue Water's rear trailing arm spherical bushings installed.
> ...


Bummer on the crossover tubes. You could always swing by the local Porsche dealer and see if they have them in stock


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

Man that's fast. Wonder what the 0-60 is with the k04 kit from APR. Do you have interior pics of your car?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> No wonder I am having a hard time getting the left front cross over tube for the brakes. Porsche dealers and have to order them from Germany. There doesn't seem to be a lot of stock around for a good price.


I'm fairly certain I bit the bullet and got mine from ECS, along with new bleeders.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> I am getting closer to that point but will hold off for a bit. I am not in a super rush to get them installed. Thinking about jumping on a Snow Performance kit and installing that also. I would not tune for W/M, just get it to lower the intake temps.


I've been tempted to go down the W/M rabbit hole but have held off for now - have some other things my car needs before that. I agree with your philosophy though. I'd feel much more confident using it to aid in consistent performance of my current tune rather than tuning for a system that, in my view, has more opportunities for failure (or just running out of meth at an inopportune time).


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Damn dude! This sucks! Hearing this makes me really glad I had mine done last week. I know that doesn't help you. Sorry. I hope whatever you buy in the future treats you a little better than the A3 has. :beer:


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*Going back to stock*

I am going back to stock. Once everything is off the car I will have a part out. Keep an eye out.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> Bluewater is going to cover the timing chain tensioner and bent valves under a warranty. They told me they put the latest revision of the tensioner they got from Audi on my car last August and it should not have failed. They found another A3 owner that is interested in purchasing my motor and turbo kit and I get their stock motor and turbo. We have a tentative verbal agreement. This means I can get most of the drivetrain back to stock and walk away with some cash in my pocket.
> 
> I walked around the car with a mixture of feelings of sadness, regret, relief, happiness, joy, anger, frustration and more emotions just now as I talked it over with Ben at Bluewater. This car has been like a lover that is great in bed, funny and is great to be around but has too many insecurities that show up at the wrong time.
> 
> I will work on a part out list and go from there.


That's great that they are taking care of you! Hate to see you moving on, but definitely understand.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

I can't blame you for getting rid of it, especially after what I've been through. Hate to see ya go, but you gotta do what makes you happy! Maybe I should join that mk6 site to sell my catchcan lol


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Wait I'm confused So are you keeping the car and if so does that mean you will be going to things like Camp Allroad, PPIRTA, Prestigue Imports mountain drive, and the random track day that pops up this summer? Because that would be awesome!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

A3-Owner said:


> This will be a quick review of going from Stage 3 to Stage 2. The car is now on the APR 2.4 Stage 2 high torque tune. This is the right tune for this car. I am loving the almost instant torque with this new tune. This torque wall feels similar to the torque wall of the Stage 3 at the beginning but it tails off fast as the Stage 3 Torque just kept pulling you against the seat.
> 
> Driving the car the 12 miles home from BW in somewhat heavy traffic was a blast. Going through turns is much more fun because the car pushes through the turn with more force going into the turn. Stage 3 was the power hit when coming out of a turn. Now, the power is there starting the turn. This will help on the track.
> 
> ...


Glad you are still able to enjoy the car, maybe even more, with less power :thumbup: A local race shop here has a fleet of race-prepped E36 M3's and routinely tell people it's hard enough to go fast with 250HP...more power doesn't always mean faster on a road course.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A3-Owner said:


> After thinking it over the last few weeks, going over what I can sell and how much would cost to remove parts I decided to enjoy the car with track driving events like PPIRTA and SCCA Auto X with you and the guys from BW for now. I can do other events also like Camp Allroad, that would be fun. I get the car back Monday with it at APR stage 2. Time to get use to a 120 WHP drop. I will then get the NQSBBK installed at Apikol in Boulder next week. I have sold a few parts already that I didn't need anymore.


Glad to hear. Also glad you are enjoying the car with less power. It will be fun to see how we do at PPIRTA. There is a bunch of built STI's, some EVO's, and a few quick Audi/VW's. Our cars are very similar when it comes to power and suspension. I know you have a few more suspension goodies and once you install those brakes I'm pretty much done for.:laugh: I don't plan on doing PPIRTA until July. I need to get a few things sorted out first. Also I am terrified to be in Colorado Springs during hail season. When that place gets hail it's ugly. Golf ball to baseball sized hail.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

A3-Owner said:


> That hail was crazy this month. It was Denver's most costly natural disaster in the cities history. I understand about not wanting to expose your car to that in C/S. Our cars are very similar. At B/W yesterday checking on the P2015 code I got, I saw three other A3's like our cars. APR Stage 2. There are a lot of us in Denver setup this way.


I was there yesterday as well. Probably just missed you. It must have been A3 day or something?


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

AngryGiraffe said:


> I was there yesterday as well. Probably just missed you. It must have been A3 day or something?


There were two there when I dropped mine off - making it three, so if both of you were there as well then it would have been at least 5 for the day.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

*Update*

Took the car to the local time attack and was in the AWD B class with Audi TTs and Subarus. The two TTS's did win with times of 49.5 and 50.5 seconds. There were five timed laps. I did a 57.1 on lap 1, 56.01 on lap 2, 56.1 on lap 3, 54.5 on lap 4 and 53.6 on lap 5 for third place. Not bad for my first time ever doing it. I was able to gain the feel of the car more and more. My friend who has a 2006 GTI that is almost a race car got 48.9 in the course. He is a great driver. He got a 52.9 with on my car and this is the first time he ever drove it on a track. 

My friends said stickier tires, camber plates for the front wheels, removed back seats and put in a racing seat should get my car in the 50 second range......I will think about doing that.....


https://www.nostrumshop.com/product/high-flow-high-pressure-fuel-pump/

The first Bosch HPFP upgrade for North America has hit the market. 1600 dollars. I sold my engine and turbo kit so I can't use this now. I could have maxed out my 2867R with this but I am happy I went back to Stage 2.


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

New Parts installed:
New Grams Throttle Body on the car. It has increased throttle response. No power gains according to the butt dyno. Aluminum so should handle W/M better then stock plastic TB.
New CTS turbo outlet pipe and CTS TB inlet pipe for better airflow. CTS inlet pipe has a W/M hole so when I pull the trigger on pre-TB W/M, easy.
ECS Tuning Bremman Android head unit. Crappy Chinese product. Poor fitment and low speaker out. 4/10 rating on my part. Has some benefits over stock unit buy maybe RSN-E was a better choice.......

Parts coming:
DTE Pedalbox cable. Everyone is saying it increases throttle response by changing the signal to the TB through the pedal. We will see how it works for me. This car does have DSG throttle lag which this product is suppose to nearly eliminate.
Beige 09 Audi TT driver's seat. It matches my interior color and has back and hip bolstering which will help keep me in the seat in turns. It is power also but not sure about heated like my stock seat. I could of bought a passenger seat too but that was power also and my stock passenger seat is not powered, just heated so that is why I didn't go with it. The seats won't match but I can live with that.

Wants:
Water Methanol injection kit.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Man that sucks about the head unit/radio. I was really hoping you were going to have better things to say about it. Oh well guess I will hold out for an RSN-E. 

Congrats on the seat! I almost pulled the trigger on a set in Cali last week but it would have been close to $1,100 shipped. Figured I could put that money to better use in the suspension over the next few months. My passenger seat is also not power, but I was going to put it about half way and call it good. I'm sure trying to run the power would be a nightmare. I need to find a set locally. The $300+ for shipping is what killed the deal.

I'm interested in how you like that Pedalbox cable. Do you think you will have it installed in time for this months Time Attack?


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you get the HPFP from nostrum? If so, it looks like they pulled it for the time being, just curious what your thoughts are on it - and I'm really looking forward to hearing your impressions on it after the install. Also, where did you get the turbo PNP'd? I'm probably going to upgrade mine soon(ish) - you know, like next year after all the transmission work is done - but would be interested in doing something like this after getting the new turbo. 

Also, depending on how comfortable you are with it, you can probably do all the tuning yourself with Eurodyne, although its a lot of work and research to do right. I was considering it but can't get them to tell me if the software will support the trans swap. 


Anyway, it's cool what you're doing with your car - keep us updated.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah man the original design is crap and it sucks that Audi doesn’t stand behind the warranty of this part. So far I haven’t had any problems with the updated version. It’s crazy how much carbon build up the 2.0T gets and how much better the motor performs once it’s cleaned.


----------



## AngryGiraffe (Sep 21, 2014)

Last months event was ok I guess. I finished 4th so not terrible, but not podium so… Mike(my twin) finished in the top 10 for the first time so maybe that's why he said that. I struggled all day to find my best line, but was able to put down a decent lap on lap 4/5. Are you talking about the AlphaEuros show? If so that is the weekend before the next Time Attack event(the next Time Attack is on 9/9/18) either way I will be there. I don't care who shows up. I need the points!


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3-Owner said:


> I decided to part out the car and sell everything and the car. Car is going into the shop Monday to put most of it back to stock.
> 
> With the money I have to put into repairs, to get to E85, and mx, I decided time to get what I can from it and see what is next for me.
> 
> ...


What nudged you over the fence to move on from your 2012 A3? Was it the increasing repair costs from the wear and tear on it? Or was it discovering something new that you'd rather have instead?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

april fools!!! wait.. its september..


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

Its been interesting .... 

Was your car on smoking tire?

Also .... I'm in for when you have parts to sell .... 

Cheers and have a good drive 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## absolutt (Aug 10, 2007)

A3-Owner said:


> I have gone back and forth with this car alot over the years. A few blown engines, several small issues here and there, the car being in and out of the shop, new oil leaks, etc have finally gotten me to the point where I will be relieved it is gone. I can still get a decent amount of money from the parts and car itself so that is also motivating me. I know people who want some of my parts already so that is good.
> 
> I will miss the car. That much is granted.
> 
> ...


Not just one but a "few" blown engines?  Crap. Was that due to just some faulty tuning or something?

RS3 is a real beauty. I wish they made an RS3 sportback for the USA. Being in a place where I can only feasibly own one car (don't want to pay to garage a 2nd one), I prefer to have the extra room of the A3 8P. And frankly, as you well know the handling doesn't at all telegraph "wagon."


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

A3-Owner said:


> It was on Smoking Tire. That was before the suspension and brake mods. Once my parts are ready for sale, I will post a link on this thread.


Ya that's where I first saw it .... Was a good watch ....

Thanks 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

A3-Owner said:


> The first blown engine was coolant in the oil. Cracked block most likely as the head tested fine in the machine shop. This was APR stage 3 with hard driving on it. Second blown motor was the infamous timing chain tensioner failure and bent valves. Sold that motor after a new head was put on. Also sold the turbo kit.
> 
> I would also love a RS3 sportback also. I see what Europe has for cars and I am jealous. You are right about the extra space with the hatch. I will miss that. Loading all my stock parts into the car in the hatch was very easy before I drove it to the mechanic.
> 
> ...


Here's an idea .... 

Get a salvage A3 e-tron and a salvage RS3 sedan .... There will be some.

Then mix the 2 and you'll have what we all need 

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Audi'sRevenge (Mar 24, 2008)

absolutt said:


> Not just one but a "few" blown engines?  Crap. Was that due to just some faulty tuning or something?


Yikes, was gonna say the same--a _few_???

But I'd suggest to OP if they're going to get an RS3, maybe lay off the mods and such. I mean it'll be better performing and more "put-together" (being sold from the factory the way it is) than the Stage 3 modded 8P was. If you're looking to do stuff like blow _more_ engines, then maybe start tinkering with it; but TBH, if you're sick of things breaking and whatever, it might be best to just buy a car that's high performance from the factory...and then leave it [at least mostly], stock. 

Slightly OT: _This_ was the car on Smoking Tire? Really? On that sorry excuse for a "show" (if you want to call it that) it kind of made it out to be that it was just a stock A3 with a Stage 3 turbo slapped on, and had some really ghetto tuning on it LOL. It made it seem like nothing else was done to the car (though TBF brakes _really_ should have been). No offence but that's the way the episode came off to me. Plus that hamfisted fool that's the "host" (or whatever you want to call him) didn't make it any better. Guy seems like he just gets in cars, has no idea how to drive, and then drives like a maniac, abusing them and whatnot and calls that an episode. The guy can't figure out LC on an_ Audi_ --it's so damn easy! Ever see what you have to do in a Bimmer to get LC to work? Audi I could do it with my eyes closed. Funny part is, after that episode, is when I confirmed that guy truly is a clown and I never watched an episode since! Again no offence to OP (hopefully this is not a friend of his lol) but that guy on the "show" doesn't deserve to get any views or to drive the cars he gets to. All he seems to do is get his large self in cars, mash the gas like a teenager, and you know, think that's cool or something  So many better channels on YouTube.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2006)

once you have a sale thread, post the link here =P 

sucks to see you go, but i know what a headache these cars can be.. so i dont blame you for moving on


----------



## differentway (Jan 19, 2017)

A3-Owner said:


> K04 has been sold.
> NQSBBK has been sold.
> Nostrum pump has been spoken for.
> Unibrace UB has been sold.
> PTP K04 turbo blanket has been sold.


Was that the 986 non S caliper setup?

Sent from my DEVICE using Tapacar


----------



## Audi_O (May 10, 2010)

A3-Owner said:


> I will post the rest of the stuff soon.
> 
> P3 Gauge with full software/options.
> Throttle controller.
> ...


Interested in the xb brace when you are ready to sell it. Please dm me

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

